# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Chook Shed - Burkes Backyard

## JJS-H

Quite a few years ago I remember Burke making a timber chook shed. It was a beauty - off the ground etc and I seem to remember him saying it was the best design he'd seen (I think it came from a viewer). 
Does anyone remember or have the details? (Please note, it's not the one Scott Cam did in 2004). I've asked his website, but they do not have details. 
Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

----------


## Grunt

Hey Neighbour! 
If you have a bit of room, I'd build a chicken tractor. Basically it is a movable chook shed. You move the chook tractor around the garden and let the chickens forage and poop. They fertalise the whole garden without you having to shovel chook poo. 
A stationary chook pen will eventually turn the soil underneath toxic.  
Have a google search for chicken tractor. Tons of links, 
Chris

----------


## atregent

I'm not sure if it will be in there, but Don Burke has released a book of his fact sheets. Might be worth having a look in your local bookshop.

----------


## JJS-H

The tractor wouldn't suit, I'm afraid. We want a chook shed with lots of character that looks good as well as being functional, as it will be seen from the road. But our chooks will be able to roam around during the day, so they'll have a great life. 
Re. Burkes Backyard - I don't think he did a fact sheet - it's not the one from 2004. The instructions must just be in one of his magazines. Thanks for the link anyway, though.

----------


## Grunt

Have you had a search around the internet for chook house design. There are thousands out there.  
Check this site out 
Chris

----------


## Buzza

Do a search for Burke's Backyard, then when you find it, go into the web page, and fill in the search field for "chook house". A number of chook options come up, including the chook house, and chook pens. It looks to be a very substantial structure with a gable roof. 
Buzza.

----------

